# Hello there smokers



## MaxScott (Jul 30, 2021)

New smoker saying hello to old smokers! LOL. I’m looking forward to testing and reading more cool hacks from everyone here :D


----------



## JLeonard (Jul 30, 2021)

Welcome from Mississippi! Lots of info to be gleaned from the folks here.  And we like pics of your cooks.

Jim


----------



## ronf (Jul 30, 2021)

Welcome from Michigan, Max.


----------



## Colin1230 (Jul 30, 2021)

Welcome Max, from KC.  Glad you joined us.


----------



## smokerjim (Jul 30, 2021)

MaxScott said:


> New smoker saying hello to old smokers


i resemble that remark, welcome to smf, ya joined the best site on the internet with lots of great people full of knowledge!


----------



## Winterrider (Jul 30, 2021)

Welcome from ND


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jul 30, 2021)

Welcome from Nova Scotia, enjoy the forum and all the knowledge from as you say the old smokers. lol

David


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 31, 2021)

Welcome to SMF!
Glad to have you join us!
Al


----------



## 912smoker (Jul 31, 2021)

Welcome to SMF from SE Ga


----------

